# Bugs or Baby Cherry Shrimp?



## dsamhoward (Jul 7, 2016)

I have some little white dots hopping and crawling along the glass, but I can't see them well enough to tell what they are. I was curious if some of you are familiar enough with baby shrimp to tell me if they are bugs or baby shrimp. I suspect they are bugs, but I don't know how small baby shrimp are either. I couldn't upload the video, so I uploaded it to YouTube and put the link here, I hope that's okay, and please tell me if I'm not supposed to. Thanks

https://youtu.be/1GsZ07EwS4s

I should have clarified, I'm not expecting anyone to tell me what they are, just if it is possible they could be baby cherry shrimp based on their size. If you watch full screen with the quality turned up, you should be able to see them. The best place to see them is towards the end of the video at the bottom of the tank, but still on the glass. Hope that helps.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I got vertigo looking at your video. If you meant the white things that I saw on the glass, they looked like bugs. Baby shrimp look like tiny versions of the adults.


----------



## dsamhoward (Jul 7, 2016)

Hahaha, sorry about that. Those little things were hard to catch on the camera due the the auto focus and light glare. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

More than likely not babies, while the babies are small they aren't quite that small... That and they look identical to adults just minus the coloration


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

The little white bugs hopping around are Copepods. Harmless. You do have some berried females in there, so do expect miniature shrimp to be wandering around


----------



## dsamhoward (Jul 7, 2016)

They've been berried for a couple weeks, maybe less, so I have been anxiously watching and waiting. Those bugs came out of nowhere. I've dealt with all kinds of snails and some worms, but never the bugs. That's so cool how stuff just shows up. I haven't had any additions to the tank in months. I boiled some wood and soaked it outside over and over again for a couple weeks, I don't like the tannins. Maybe they came from the driftwood while soaking outside. I'll just siphon the water with the copepods into my tank with fish, they will probably love it. I'm glad they're harmless, but they drive me nuts. Thank you everyone for your comments.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

This might not help, but a picture of baby shrimp (larger white/elongated dots) on glass. It looks like they've got some aquarium bugs and snails, too!


babyshrimp2.jpg Photo by badflash | Photobucket


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Baby shrimp look like shrimp. Most of them do anyways.

Like already stated...copepods. Harmless. They actually make great food for fish if you have any in the tank.

Bump: This is a baby shrimp same day it hatched...


----------

